# Shirt Design?



## Jim (Apr 30, 2017)

Thoughts on this for t-shirt front? It's the same design I use for hats. Either across the chest area or left pocket area.


----------



## Boblee (Apr 30, 2017)

Love it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 30, 2017)

Any chance of carrying some 3x for those of us wanting just a little more room? (sigh)


----------



## richg99 (Apr 30, 2017)

Design is fine. Presume that they will be cotton, similar to WalMart Pocket Tees?

If they actually come with pockets, I will buy one. If not, I won't.

richg99


----------



## Johnny (Apr 30, 2017)

sorry - misunderstood the topic.


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> Any chance of carrying some 3x for those of us wanting just a little more room? (sigh)



Yes of course!


----------



## HANGEYE (Apr 30, 2017)

I like it and I'd be in for a couple. =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 1, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## LDUBS (May 1, 2017)

Jim said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of carrying some 3x for those of us wanting just a little more room? (sigh)
> ...




Excellent -- I'm in.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 4, 2017)

First of all it makes no mention of AHAB - so that is just wrong 


second, looks like something a Googan from Boston would wear :mrgreen: 


I like the old design


----------



## Jim (May 4, 2017)

Captain Ahab said:


> First of all it makes no mention of AHAB - so that is just wrong
> 
> 
> second, looks like something a Googan from Boston would wear :mrgreen:
> ...



HA! I hate you!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 9, 2017)

So have you ordered teh shirts? Will you be offering the men's bikini bottoms again (aka Banana hammock)


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2017)

Captain Ahab said:


> So have you ordered teh shirts? Will you be offering the men's bikini bottoms again (aka Banana hammock)


Yup I ordered yours special, XXXXSmall.


----------



## DaleH (May 9, 2017)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > So have you ordered teh shirts? Will you be offering the men's bikini bottoms again (aka Banana hammock)
> ...


*BAHZINGA :lol: ! *


----------



## DaleH (May 9, 2017)

Jim said:


> Thoughts on this for t-shirt front? It's the same design I use for hats. Either across the chest area or left pocket area.


Can we get a V-hull option shirt :wink: ?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 9, 2017)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > So have you ordered the shirts? Will you be offering the men's bikini bottoms again (aka Banana hammock)
> ...




You forgot at least two XXs - maybe more. If I find it i will let you know


----------

